# Solved: Increase volume of mp3 files.



## TimCutler

Hello!
Is there a way to increase the volume of an mp3 file, other than turning the knob on the speaker or moving the slide up on the icon by the clock in the tray?
I have tried converting the mp3 file to a wave file & opening it in Talk Works Editor & then increasing the volume there, but it was not really successful as the gain was very little.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hrumachis334

What kind and size of speakers do you have? Do you know if they can support anything louder?


----------



## TimCutler

Hi!
Thanks for your reply - it is appreciated.
The speakers are Advance SP-690.
If I make an mp3 playlist of various files, when the mp3 player gets to some of the files, I have to increase the volume. 
What I want to do, is to increase the volume of the file somehow, (using a program, I suppose), so that when the particular file is reached in the playlist, I don't have to physically increase the volume. 
So, to put it another way, I would like to record the file again on a higher volume setting - I hope this makes sense?!?!?
Thanks again.
Best wishes!


----------



## Hrumachis334

There is a way to increase the file volume which is hard. What you need to do is record the files to a tape and play them back into the computer at a larger volume and record them with a program that can record third party audio through the line in jack. I don't reccomend you do this because the MP3 will sound like music playing through a speaker that can't handle the audio. The best thing to do is buy better speakers. I don't use computer speakers because their not loud enough but if you wanna go the computer speaker route I recommend the Labtec CS-900 they pack a big punch for their size but I'm not sure if they make them anymore we got them like 5 years ago. There are some pretty nice computer speakers at Best Buy for about 50$ that come with a subwoofer and an amp they can get really loud.


----------



## TimCutler

Hello again - thanks for your reply. 
I am happy with the speakers I have, as they play other mp3 files just fine. 
If there is no other way to increase the volume of the mp3 file, other than what you suggest, then I guess I am stuck with that!
Thanks again for all your help - it has been appreciated!
Best wishes.


----------



## jthelpless

Have you heard of Cool Edit 2000?
You can download it (shareware) http://www.syntrillium.com/cooledit/

It can amplify and add all kinds of effects. Bad part is it is shareware and will only work for 30 days and then you have to purchase it to continue to use it and the price is $39-$69 I cant remember why theirs a difference but anyway it will do what you require. You can also download here hope this helps.

[Edited by jthelpless on 06-13-2001 at 08:03 AM]


----------



## TimCutler

Hi!
Thank you for replying to my post - very kind of you.
I will try Cool Edit - fingers crossed!
Best wishes.


----------



## TimCutler

Hello again!
I have got Cool Edit & it does what I was looking for.
Thank you very much for your help - it is greatly appreciated.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## TimCutler

Hello again!
I have got Cool Edit & it does what I was looking for.
Thank you very much for your help - it is greatly appreciated.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## jthelpless

I hope you enjoy cool edit as much as I have. Have Fun!!!


----------



## JoeLA

One downside to Cool Edit is that you cannot save an edited file in the trial/free version. Try Wave Pad. It also has a free version, and it allows saving in a variety of formats. Works very well.


----------



## DarqueMist

I know the thread is "solved" but I'm surprised no one mentioned it

MP3 Gain is a freeware app that will adjust the volume of MP3 files in a lossless manner. It gets recomended in here fairly often by some of the more knowledgeable members and had you used the search function you would have found it,


----------



## Squashman

DarqueMist said:


> I know the thread is "solved" but I'm surprised no one mentioned it
> 
> MP3 Gain is a freeware app that will adjust the volume of MP3 files in a lossless manner. It gets recomended in here fairly often by some of the more knowledgeable members and had you used the search function you would have found it,


Probably because mp3gain was released somewhere in 2003 and this thread is from 2001.


----------



## TimCutler

Hello!
Many thanks to you all for helping me. I use MP3 Gain, which does all I want.
Best wishes to you all.


----------



## DarqueMist

Squashman said:


> Probably because mp3gain was released somewhere in 2003 and this thread is from 2001.


lol ... theres some egg on my face, never would have though someone would open a thread back up that was that old. Guess I learned a lesson and will look at the OP post date next time


----------



## TimCutler

Hello again,

No worries about the old thread... I appreciated the thought & kindness... philanthropy lives on!

Best wishes,

Tim.


----------

